# "Soli" & "Tutti" music fonts available now.



## Nor (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi,

Since last summer I was developing two engraver music fonts: Soli and Tutti.

Soli is an elegant engraver music font made from scratch, yet more robust than some other music fonts, but more accurately representing the look of a smooth engraved music featuring more almost 1700 glyphs and work with Finale, Sibelius, Dorico™ SE, Dorico™ Elements, and Dorico™ Pro versions as an alternative to Bravura font.









SOLI (SMUFL) FONT ‣ NorFonts


Add a contemporary refinement to your Classical music scores! Use the coupon code SMUFLME to get 25% off when you purchase Soli, Mezzo, Mezza, Da Capo, Scordatura, and TUTTI together. 🏷 All purchases are FINAL and NON-REFUNDABLE given the numerical nature of our products;




norfonts.ma





The Soli‘s sister font is Tutti, an elegant engraver music font with a thick appearance.









TUTTI (SMUFL) FONT ‣ NorFonts


Add a contemporary refinement to your Classical music scores! Use the coupon code SMUFLME to get 25% off when you purchase Tutti, Mezzo, Mezza, Da Capo, Scordatura, and SOLI together. 🏷 All purchases are FINAL and NON-REFUNDABLE given the numerical nature of our products;




norfonts.ma





Regards,
—NorFonts


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 3, 2021)

Many congratulations for these fonts, they look very nice indeed...

Best regards,

Max T.


----------



## Nor (Feb 23, 2021)

How to change the the look of treble, alto and bass clefs within Soli & Tutti music fonts. (extra new alto and bass clefs added)

https://norfonts.ma/CHANGING%20THE%20LOOK%20OF%20THE%20CLEFS%20within%20Soli%20and%20Tutti%20Fonts.pdf


----------

